# Gary Lam UK seminar 09



## chisauking (Feb 22, 2009)

*Sifu Gary Lam UK seminar 9th & 10th of May*.

Sifu Gary Lam will be showcasing his particular style of explosive wing chun. He will be covering chisau & gwohsau, and all participants will be welcomed to chisau with sifu Lam. He will evaluate your chisau & advise on how you may improve. He will also try to cover topics of the participants choice. 

Dont miss this opportunity to experience the skill of this outstanding wing chun sifu. His training method is effective and guarantees to bring fast results. After 15-years with one of wing chuns leading fighter  Wong Shung Leung  Thai boxing ring experience, and many real challenge fights, sifu Lam is one of the very few wing chun practitioners that can apply wing chun in essence, and not just kick boxing by another name.

Location: *London*.

Dates: *9th & 10th May*.

Price: *£35 per day*.

For further details & bookings, contact Choi on:
Phone: 07836 600832
Email: sifu@chisau.com.

Sifu Gary Lams website: *www.garylamwingchun.com*


----------



## skinters (Feb 22, 2009)

he pulled out of the last visit,amazingly through lack of interest.

any chances him making it this time,well up for it.


----------



## chisauking (Mar 3, 2009)

New video out soon by sifu Lam.


----------



## chisauking (Apr 14, 2009)

Its with regret that I have to inform all wing chun aficionados that were contemplating, or booked, for sifu Gary Lams UK seminar in May has now been postponed until the first week of October.

Sifu Gary Lam is very much in demand around the world for private lessons & seminars. Since the beginning of this year, he has traveled to many countries teaching wing chun, and unfortunately his UK May seminar has conflicted with another urgent appointment.

Not many people know it, but wing chun organizers seldom make any money, and more often than not, they actually make a lose. Despite this fact, I always try to promote wing chun in the UK. People ask me why I do it? The answer is simply because I love wing chun. Through this fantastic art, I have traveled the world, meeting lots of friends, and trained with many skillful people. It has given me so much, I feel its only right that I give something back by spreading the art far & wide. So, please take this into consideration if you feel disappointed at the postponement, because some things are beyond our control. 

Sifu Gary Lam will be in Germany during September to conduct a month long intensive course, and he has assured me he will be in the UK for the first week of October, streight from Germany, so please be sure to lookout for the seminar nearer the time.

My sincere apologies for any inconvenience caused, and the many people that have already paid deposits for the seminar will receive their full refund within the next week. 

choi


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Apr 15, 2009)

He's pulled out again? 
What happened?

It is very very easy to book a hall in London (hell, I could even reccomend some) and charge something like £30 a head

If he did this I know there would be at least ten students from Kamon who would pop along - making an easy £300 
And that's just one federation
Combined with people from James Sinclair's, Alan Orr's, Shaun Rawcliffe's etc, you'd be laughing!!

Kevin Chan does regular seminars and gets something like 80 - 100 students attending (just from Kamon alone). So why is such a world renowned practitioner struggling with attendance issues?


----------

